# is this enough



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

i only have 1 original tropical arcandite globe (i think its called arcandite) dunno if anyone knows anything about it but can it actually grow stuff and give proper light for photo synth or is it just a decorative flurescent to light up the tank...cause its not worth leaving a light on that sucks up juice if it doesnt do anything at all


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

wait there called arcadia thats it, just looked


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this for fresh water plants or salt water coral?


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

salt water coral


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen one type of globe tank that was about a 2' globe. It would have been horrible for most any tank set up. More of a gimmick then a real tank. The most difficult part will be to provide adequate flow and lighting.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I think the light is mainly for looks.


----------

